# Incra Hinge Crafter



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Anyone using the Incra Hinge Crafter ? and if so what do you think of it ?



http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?Offerings_ID=11495&TabSelect=Details


http://www.rockler.com/tech/RTD10000166AA.pdf


============


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

I have looked at this a couple times myself. Looking forward to the responses.

Corey


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Kristin

I make alot of jigs but this one would be a hard one to make...plus it can do 4 sizes in one jig 

Hinges are tricky to make, I have made many out of brass and steel but it can be a real challenge when it comes to wooden ones...you just can't hammer it back into place if you have a error...or recut it...one chance or you end up with firewood not to say anything about the lid or box top that will not close down right...one or two holes not to bad but when it comes to 6 or more slots (knuckles) well it can be a real challenge to get them right on .. 

take a look at both PDF files,, it takes many steps...  and it only takes one wrong one to make some firewood... 

http://www.incra.com/product_jfc_hingecrafter.htm

http://www.incra.com/videos/WebHingcrafter.wmv



======


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi Kristin,
I think you'll find that many of us here are "cheapskate(s)". LOL 
I've had my eye, on that very same item. It is something that, well, it's a toss up if I really want to purchase. It may save a few bucks down the road. I dunno.

I noticed that it's oversold at Rocklers, yet, no reviews.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Kristin

I'm also a cheapskate, so now I need to make some long drill bits,, (6",8",10",12" ) so I can use them in the jig.. 

======
Incra Hinge Crafter

Thank you for your order. We appreciate your business!

ORDER SUMMARY
Order ID: 7260560 
========



========




Kristin D said:


> Bj,
> 
> In case you haven't noticed I am a cheapskate from the gitgo   , it's not that I will not spend money it's more I don't have much to spend. So I just thought I would throw out the idea that one could be made, I really don't know how practical it might be, but $75 bucks to me puts a lot of food on the table and propane in the tank.
> 
> ...


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi Bj, 
So... when do you get the new toy?  
Reviews please.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Ken

They said ,will ship on the 9th, so I would say 15th or so. 
That gives me some time to pickup some 1/8" brass rod and make some long drill bits from some drill rod..and use the drill doctor 





====




Hamlin said:


> Hi Bj,
> So... when do you get the new toy?
> Reviews please.


----------



## Nickbee (Nov 9, 2007)

Bj looking forward to your review! I've had my eye on this puppy since I set up the router table. I even came up with a plan (in my head) to fabricate a hinge directly on the top of a box side. That would be slick!!!!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Kristin

Thanks,,, I ran my own machine shop for a number of years and making drill bits is duck soup,,,and because the jig is using drill bushings it's the best time to use hand made drill bits, they will not ream out the bushings because they have very short flute ( helix ) ... also spade point bits would work well for this job because I will be drilling wood .. at one time all drill bits,,,, "made by hand"  it's old art....gone by the way side  

I made a ton of 1/8" dia.brass hinge pins today from 1 1/2" to 12" just to have them on hand 


=============


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Bob, 
I'm just wondering, would old "coat hangers", the wire of course work just as well as the brass pins?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI
Maybe but I don't think so, most are thin coated and are not true size 

Welding wire would work also but it's not coated the norm so it time it would stain the hinge joint...unlike the brass or stainless steel..plus I had a tube or two of brazing rod around the shop with white flux on it and with a grinder steel brush it was quick work to get clean them off to the brass rod..then tape them up with masking tape ,20 or so and cut them to size with my 12.oo dollar, 4 1/2" Grizzly chop saw . LOL ..... that I use all the time to cut bolts/threaded rod with.

-----------------
http://www.grizzly.com/products/g8183

Description
Turn your portable 4-1/2" grinder into a metal-cutting chopsaw! This heavy-duty metal stand doubles the versatility of your portable grinder, making it the perfect tool for cutting tubing, bar stock and rebar. 
Designed to hold most common grinders with side handles without modifications, the benchtop stand features a cam-clamp vise that adjusts from 90 Degrees - 45 Degrees. 
A spring-action return and built-in swarf guard provide excellent safety and convenience. 
Base measures 9-1/2" x 9-1/2".
---------
4 1/2" grinder ▼
http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=95578

cut off wheels ,cheap 
http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=45430

for 5/8" ID arbors
http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=96539
=======
http://search.harborfreight.com/cpisearch/web/search.do?keyword=cut+off+wheels&Submit=Go

================


Hamlin said:


> Bob,
> I'm just wondering, would old "coat hangers", the wire of course work just as well as the brass pins?


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

I was wondering about that. I just thought perhaps that may be a cheap way to get the rods.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Ken

I wish it was, my son drops tons of them off all the time, he works for a company that they require him wear work pants ,etc. and he gets hangers by the box and I cut off the strait part and used them all the time, to hang parts up for painting,etc. and to repair my Ford PU LOL (Fix Or Repair Daily)


========



Hamlin said:


> I was wondering about that. I just thought perhaps that may be a cheap way to get the rods.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

bobj3 said:


> and to repair my Ford PU LOL (Fix Or Repair Daily)


LOL, I know exactly how that is! LOL

You may wanna check this out: http://www.woodpeck.com/hingecrafter.html


----------

